# conversion fichiers mp4



## Kellie (21 Décembre 2009)

Avec mon mac osx 10.3.9 ppc G3, je peux lire les fichiers wmv, mas pas les mp4. Comment faire? Mon quicktime est trop vieux pour realplayer!!!
Merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (21 Décembre 2009)

MP4 est un format lisible sur 10.3.9
ca dépend  aussi du  fichier

quicktime  ou VLC par exemple lisent du mp4 ( sous panther)


----------



## ntx (21 Décembre 2009)

A condition de disposer de suffisamment de CPU, et vu que ça ramait déjà sur mon vieux G4 2x800, je te dit pas sur un G3 :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (22 Décembre 2009)

ouep
mais ca depend surtout de ce qu'il y a dans le mp4
Après selon les cas c'est lisible pas lisible


----------



## Kellie (22 Décembre 2009)

ce n'est pas pour lire un lecteur mp4 mais des fichiers .mp4 que j'ai pris avec mon telephone et que mon ordi ne veut pas lire quand je les telecharge.
Mon quicktimene prend pas en charge ce format.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Décembre 2009)

certes mais c'est quoi exactement

je crois que tu oublies un element important
MP4 ce n'est qu'une enveloppe
(comme AVI ou FLV etc)

ensuite tout dépend de ce qu'il y a DANS l'enveloppe

tiens là
t'as une liste des "enveloppes" courantes 
mp4 y est avec  liste DES formats qu'il peut y avoir dedans

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_container_formats


----------



## Kellie (23 Décembre 2009)

il s'agit de video .mp4 de type séquence MPEG-4.
Pour les séquences 3GPP ou .wmv, je n'ai aucun soucis.
Merci de prendre le temps de me répondre.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Décembre 2009)

ben normalement Quicktime ( ou VLC ) lisent le mpeg-4


----------



## Dudul Mac (23 Décembre 2009)

Est-ce que Quicktime se lance et affiche une image noire lorsque tu double-clique sur ton .MP4 ?
Dans ce cas regarde le codecs video et audio en appuyan sur pomme + i dans Quicktime.
Il est fréquent de voir le codec H264 avec du .mp4.


----------



## Kellie (26 Décembre 2009)

Quicktime ne se lance même pas. il me marque : impossible s'ouvrir la séquence


----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2009)

encore une fois mp4 ce n'est qu'un emballage
tout dépend de ce qu'il y a dedans ( et même en MPEG 4 il y a divers trucs)

voir aussi ce que VLC dit
s'il ouvre pas

et lire l'immmmmmmmmense fil sur les formats vidéo


----------



## sylvaint (26 Décembre 2009)

Voila une précision a souligner--
Ne pas confondre Mp4 et MPEG4 même si c'est posté plus haut les Point Sur les "I" sont nécessaire pour un Néophyte.

Sylvain


----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2009)

ce que je ferai c'est ouvrir avec *VLC*


 et si ca ouvre pas
 dans VLC cliquer la fenetre " information"
(sur le morceau)
et dans cette fenetre  les onglets avancés qui  donnent des détails sur format réel


----------



## jerG (26 Décembre 2009)

Essayer avec VLC semble la meilleure solution. Maintenant il est vrai que le ".mp4" s'accompagne souvent d'un codec vidéo en H264 qui suivant la qualité du "package" passait plus ou moins facilement sur mon ancien G5, rarement sur le G4 de mon iBook alors sur un G3...


----------

